# مجموعة صور متحركة روعة



## mansor1_2000 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع
مجموعة صور متحركة عجبتنى فنقلتهالكم اتمنى انها تعجبكم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور راااااااااااااااااائعة بمعنى الكلمة

شكرا لتعب محبتك يا mansor1_2000 و ربنا يباركك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## بتول لرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

شكرا لتعبكم وربنا يحميكم


----------



## mansor1_2000 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

شكرا لمروركم اخوتي الاحباء الرب يبارك حياتكم 00000


----------



## meri (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

اللة حلوووووووووين قوى
شكرا ليك


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور رائعه بجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صووووووووووووور جميلة جدااااااااااااااا
شكرا ليك


----------



## emememmmm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

الرب يبارك


----------



## el safa (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور جميلة بشكل غير عادى ربنا يعوضككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



el safa قال:


> صور جميلة بشكل غير عادى ربنا يعوضككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


 
*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور رائعه بجد​


----------



## tarkei69 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور رائعه بجد
:fun_oops::scenic::yaka::new4::new4:


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



amjad-ri قال:


> صور رائعه بجد​


*شكرااا لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



tarkei69 قال:


> صور رائعه بجد
> :fun_oops::scenic::yaka::new4::new4:


*شكراااا للمشاركة الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## saad1949 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين فى رعاية رب المجد يسوع المسيح يحافظ على شعبه وكنيسته


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور تجنننننننننننننن

ميرسى خالص يا منصور​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



saad1949 قال:


> كل سنه وانتم طيبين فى رعاية رب المجد يسوع المسيح يحافظ على شعبه وكنيسته



و انت طيب يا سعد و اهلآ بيك فى منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



saad1949 قال:


> كل سنه وانتم طيبين فى رعاية رب المجد يسوع المسيح يحافظ على شعبه وكنيسته


*شكرا مرورك أخى العزيزومشاركتك باول مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير*
*واتمنى لك التفاعل مع منتدانا الغالى تستفيد وتفيد بمشاركاتك*
*يلا ورينا همتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صور تجنننننننننننننن​
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى خالص يا منصور​


*ميرسى مشاركتك يا زعيمة يا بنت ملك الملوك*
*نورتى الموضوع يا فراشة المسيح*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وكل سنة وانت وكل من بالمنتدى بخير وسعادة*​


----------



## sandy_jesus4 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

الصور خطيرة بجد جميلة جدا جدا


----------



## saad1949 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

شكرا لكم وعيد ميلاد سعيد ويكون عام 2008 عام كله محبة وخير وسلام للعالم كله


----------



## دروب (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور رائعة بجد


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



saad1949 قال:


> شكرا لكم وعيد ميلاد سعيد ويكون عام 2008 عام كله محبة وخير وسلام للعالم كله


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك *
*وكل عام وانت بخير وسلام *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



دروب قال:


> صور رائعة بجد


*شكرا مرورك دروب ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



sandy_jesus4 قال:


> الصور خطيرة بجد جميلة جدا جدا


*شكرا مرورك ومشاركتك ساندى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صووووووور اكثر من راائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## كا رم المصر ى (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

كويسه بجد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



Meriamty قال:


> صووووووور اكثر من راائعه​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك ​


*شكرا Meriamty مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



كا رم المصر ى قال:


> كويسه بجد بارك الله فيكم


*شكرا عزيزى كارم مشاركتك باولى مشاركاتك وأهلا ومرحبا بك فى منتدى الكنيسة متمنيا لك كامل الاستفادة والافادة فى هذا المنتدى فمرحبا بك مرة أخرى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bashaeran (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

تسلم على هذا الجهد وممكن المساعدة في كيفيت خزن الصور على الكومبيوتر وشكرا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



bashaeran قال:


> تسلم على هذا الجهد وممكن المساعدة في كيفيت خزن الصور على الكومبيوتر وشكرا


*شكرا عزيزى bashaeran على أولى مشاركاتك فى هذا الموضوع *
*متمنيا لك كامل الاستفادة فى منتدانا الغالى والتفاعل معنا بمشاركاتك الجديدة*
*أما عن كيفيه رفع الصور للكمبيوتر فعليك باتباع الاتى*
*تقف بالموس على الصورة ثم تضغط كلك يمين  فتظهر لك قائمة تختار منها save picture as بعد الضغط عليها تظهر لك رسالة اخرى لتحدد منها المكان المراد التخزين فيه الصور *
*شكرا أخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*






تحفة اووووووووووووووووووى مرسى 
نورااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كارلوس جون (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

:yaka:جميلة اوي الصور روعة ربنا يبارط حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد الغطاس


----------



## ايرينى جورج (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

جميلة جدا


----------



## feeby saad (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*بصراحة مجموعة صور جميلة جدآآآآآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآآآ

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## ibrahimroshdy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

الصور حقا جميلة


----------



## feeby saad (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*ميرسي جدآ علي اهتمامكم وردكم 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## shamiran (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/searchbrowse?psc=G&filter=1&q=atfal#8
صور جميلة


----------



## shamiran (23 يناير 2008)

*Re: رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

nice pic


----------



## saad1949 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

اشكركم لإهتمامكم الرب معاكم ونرجوا المزيد ...أعذرونى


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*صور جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



kokoman قال:


> *صور جميله جدا ​*
> *ربنا يباركك *
> 
> *ويعوض تعب محبتك *​


*شكرا أخى العزيز kokoman مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*شكرا أخوانى الأعزاء*
*naro lovely*
*كارلوس جون*
*ايرينى جورج*
*feeby saad*
*ibrahimroshdy*
*shamiran*
*شكرا على مروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## blackrock (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*اكثــــــــــــــــــــر مـــــــــــــــــن*
*رائعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​


----------



## ميزوا (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

صور حلوة قوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## maream samir (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

حلوووووين جداا بجد جمال
ياريت من مزييد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## قلب حزين (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*مجموعة صور رائعة وغاية فى الجمال*
*مشكور عليها يا منصور*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*أشكر محبتكم ومروركم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة*
*قلب حزين*
*maream samir*
*ميزوا*
*blackrock*
*شكرا مروركم وتشجيعكم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## osama2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

سلام ونعمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك علي الصور الجميله دي


----------



## نزار الحزين (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*صور رائعه وجميلة لكم مني اجمل تحيه *


----------



## febe (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

شكرا جزيلا صور جميلة وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## saad1949 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

اشكركم لمحبتكم واريد ان اتعلم صناعه الصور المتحركة وماهو البرنامج المجانى لذلك وموقعه لأننى غاوى الجرافيك جدا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

*شكرا أخوانى الأحباء*
*osama 2000*
*نزار الحزين*
*febe*
*saad 1949*
*على مروركم مشاركاتكم الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

حلويييييييييييييييييييييين اوى اوى 
شكرا على تعب محبتك
الرب يبركك


----------



## onsysalama1 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*

أشكرك جدأ على هذة المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



s_h قال:


> حلويييييييييييييييييييييين اوى اوى
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> الرب يبركك


*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور متحركة روعة*



onsysalama1 قال:


> أشكرك جدأ على هذة المجموعة الرائعة


*شكرا أخى العزيز مرورك ومشاركتك*
*ومرحبا بك وسط أخوانك فى منتديات الكنيسة متمنيا لك الاستفادة والافادة لمنتدانا الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

